# Corys - Shrimp Safe?



## Richard Dowling (21 Dec 2014)

Hi all, 

I have a 85 litre full of red cherries, am I safe to introduce a set of say 5 Corys? I don't want my shrimp turning into lunch or having their breeding effected.

Thanks


----------



## darren636 (21 Dec 2014)

Which Cory?
 The 3 pygmy sized cats should be 99% shrimp safe


----------



## Crossocheilus (21 Dec 2014)

As all cories have down turns mouths and barbels in the way they probably would struggle to eat many baby shrimp. They couldn't eat an adult shrimp. The only 100% shrimp safe fish are ottocinclus. Having any largish fish in the tank will most likely make shrimp hide more but if their are plenty of hiding places and not too many fish the cherries will happily breed to maintain and increase their population.


----------



## Richard Dowling (21 Dec 2014)

I have loads of hairgrass that the shrimp hide in so I can't see it being a problem. Assuming Corys don't uproot it all.

I have already had several Otos but they all died, they're the only fish that havn't done well in my setup. I have no idea why. All other fish I've had have been healthy


----------



## foxfish (21 Dec 2014)

Just as likely to be the reverse!
I have seen my shrimps eating cory eggs many a time!


----------



## Crossocheilus (21 Dec 2014)

Richard Dowling said:


> I have already had several Otos but they all died, they're the only fish that havn't done well in my setup. I have no idea why. All other fish I've had have been healthy



I hear a lot of people say this but mine have done great even in hard alkaline water. I have heard people say that some of the methods for catching them are very damaging and also that they are starved by the time they get to the shop. The combination of so many stresses and lack of food means that many die. However if your lfs quarantines and feed them well on suitable food they should be fine, I find mine to be fairly hardy once acclimatised.


----------



## Michael W (21 Dec 2014)

As mentioned above, Corydoras shouldn't harm adult shrimps, they will likely eat baby shrimps but I am very doubtful that they will actively hunt down the babies, so I'm sure they won't do any noticeable damage to the population. The pygmy and Cory Habrosus should do very well with the shrimps and their size will allow you to stock more of them compared to your average Bronze Cory. It is also likely that they will breed in your aquariums but like what foxfish said, shrimps may take some eggs away however, there is a chance that you can get some fry from them.


----------



## Richard Dowling (21 Dec 2014)

My Otos survived months but died one by one. People tell me Otos should be very active feeders...mine never were. You rarely saw them eating so perhaps starvation.
OK I'm out now trying to track down some pygmys


----------



## kirk (22 Dec 2014)

Hi, our sons tank has 5 pigmys in. I've also added crs and they have had shrimplets and survived and don't seem bothered I've even seen them resting together on the wood. Pigmys are funny things very entertaining watching all there effort for the little distance they travel.


----------



## Richard Dowling (23 Dec 2014)

I didnt manage to find a shop selling Pygmys in the end, but I will keep looking


----------



## Samuran (23 Dec 2014)

I have approx 15 bronze corys in my tank, along with 15 or so lemon tetras and 12 black phantoms. Also have 50+ cherry shrimp.... no issues at all.


----------

